# Cindy Crawford has been using botox for yrs



## SparklingWaves (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't realize the lady has been pumping her face full of stuff, since she was 29.   However, I did notice that her eyes have no lines around them and they don't move.    Also, I noticed her cheeks looked more pronounced.  I didn't know if that was from being thinner or from lipo in the cheek area.  

As someone who is around her age, I think she has had lipo in the tummy area and the mini-lift of the lower face.  It's not from drinking a lot of water, Cindy.  You can't tighten up a jaw line as you age. Ha ha ha

When you are around someone age, you know it's not genetics and it's a plastic surgeon.

link to article


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

LOL,who cares? Does anybody here has any experience with BOTOX- I need it


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_LOL,who cares?_

 
:nod:


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

I think she looks great.  I wish that I had the money to do whatever to my looks.  Must be nice.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

  When you are around someone age, you know it's not genetics and it's a plastic surgeon.  
 
That's not necessarily true. I know plenty of women in real life who look exceptionally young for their age. Genetics and taking care of yourself do go further than you realize.

Famous person-wise, the best example I can think of is Stacy Dash. She doesn't look a day older than when she was in Clueless. I don't think she's had surgery. Tyra Banks and Drew Barrymore are other people  I doubt had surgery, too.

I'm not for most forms of cosmetic surgery, but if Cindy Crawford hasn't tried telling people she's naturally that wrinkle-free or spoken against cosmetic procedures, I don't think it's anything that's that big of a deal.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_That's not necessarily true. I know plenty of women in real life who look exceptionally young for their age. Genetics and taking care of yourself do go further than you realize.

Famous person-wise, the best example I can think of is Stacy Dash. She doesn't look a day older than when she was in Clueless. I don't think she's had surgery. Tyra Banks and Drew Barrymore are other people  I doubt had surgery, too.

I'm not for most forms of cosmetic surgery, but if Cindy Crawford hasn't tried telling people she's naturally that wrinkle-free or spoken against cosmetic procedures, I don't think it's anything that's that big of a deal._

 
I don't think you need surgery, if you have the money for preventative treatments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as Botox and restalin , sunscreen and retin-a for example. IMo


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)

i've heard that women who exercise regularly and eat less/healthier live longer but also look younger longer.  also women who drink more water and sleep more.

  	i see this all the time when i visit my home in asia.  lots of 30, 40, 50 year olds who look younger than their age.

  	cindy is gorgeous but she's also very rich.


----------



## Babylard (Jul 3, 2011)

heart said:


> i've heard that women who exercise regularly and eat less/healthier live longer but also look younger longer.  also women who drink more water and sleep more.
> 
> i see this all the time when i visit my home in asia.  lots of 30, 40, 50 year olds who look younger than their age.
> 
> cindy is gorgeous but she's also very rich.


	My mom is almost 60 and people always tell her that she looks like my sister. It also helps that being Asian, we look younger than our age. I am 23 and I have to sometimes show 2 IDs because people don't believe I am over 19 >_> I feel like I will be carded until I am 30


----------

